# Transalp Wartezimmer



## g4mbler (24. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem es hier noch kein Wartezimmer gibt, eröffne ich es mal .
Ich warte auf ein *29ER Hardtail MTB Ambition X12 *in Luminous yellow Größe 18,5.
In 3 1/2 Wochen soll es soweit sein. Freue mich schon


----------



## Vmichael (24. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nolo (24. Oktober 2015)

Da freue ich mich mit dir, nicht zuletzt weil ich nur noch ca. zwei Wochen vor mir habe und dann endlich auf meinem eigenen Signature in der gleichen Farbe platz nehmen darf.


----------



## BjL (24. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Wir warten auf ein Signature Enduro in schwarz und auf ein Signature AM in Alu-RAW mit schwarzem Hinterbau.

Diese Woche bestellt, hoffentlich gehts zügig


----------



## Sook (25. Oktober 2015)

BjL schrieb:


> ...in Alu-RAW mit schwarzem Hinterbau.



Da bin ich ja mal auf die Pics gespannt


----------



## BjL (25. Oktober 2015)

Pics gibts natürlich umgehend .


----------



## Sook (25. Oktober 2015)




----------



## nolo (25. Oktober 2015)

Ja unbedigt Bilder zeigen besonders vom Alu-Raw!

Mich würde ja mal ineteressieren was euch so spät im Jahr noch zu einer Bestellung treibt?
Denn ich muss gestehen, dass die neuen Modelle der Konkurrenz auch sehr interessant sind und preislich teilweise sehr gut dastehen.
Darüberhinaus flattern die ersten Preisnachlässe durchs Netzt, für mich ein Grund weniger genau hinzuschauen um nicht plötzlich auf irgendein Superschäppchen zu stoßen und dann das Grübeln anzufangen.


----------



## g4mbler (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich war auf der Suche nach einem Hardtail mit dem in den Winter über trainieren kann, zudem möchte ich es nutzen um auf Arbeit zu fahren. Mein Tyee bekommt dann erstmal Winterpause, bzw. wird es je nach Wetterlage ausgepackt.


----------



## BjL (25. Oktober 2015)

Bei uns war es nach langer Überlegung der Preis, die Lieferzeit und die Möglichkeit der individuellen Gestaltung.

Cube sagt Lieferung März-April. Canyon wollte ich dann doch nicht. 

Transalp ist ja auch schon im Modelljahr 2016, die Ausstattung mit XT Komponenten passt.

Problem ist wohl das "haben will"


----------



## nolo (25. Oktober 2015)

Für den winterlichen Weg zur Arbeit ist das natürlich die richtige Farbe, die knallt so sehr, dass man auf Licht, Reflektoren usw. verzichten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nolo (25. Oktober 2015)

Eine Lieferzeit von mehreren Monaten ist natürlich krass, ist sicher dem Modellwechsel geschuldet.
Das würde ich auch nicht mitmachen, wenn das Rad dann endlich geliefert wird hat man sich doch längst in etwas anderes verguckt.

Das Verhältnis von Preis zum Ausstattungsniveau und natürlich die Konfigurierbarkeit war auch für mich ausschlaggebend.

Das "haben will" hat damit ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜberhaupt nichts zu tun.
Denn ehrlich gesagt hätte es auch deutlich günstigere oder gar gebrauchte Bikes gegeben und die hätten für meine Belange sicher gereicht.
Das kommt dabei eraus wenn man sich im Internet heiß liest.


----------



## BjL (25. Oktober 2015)

Gebraucht habe ich versucht...... Es muss ja auch passen und so ne runter gerittene Karre.

Ausschlaggebend war dann letztendlich meine Frau, die sagte komm wir bestellen uns neue .


----------



## nolo (3. November 2015)

Nabend,
ich habe heute zur Klärung eines Details bei TA angerufen und konnte die Frage nach der wahrscheinlichen Fertigstellung natürlich nicht zurückhalten. Der gepulverte Rahmen ist eingetroffen, die Montage wurde aber noch nicht gestartet, vorraussichtlich ist das Rad Anfang nächster Woche fertig. Wenn ich es dann Mi oder Do abholen kann wäre das schön.
Leider ist das darauf folgende WE mit lauter Verpflichtungen vollgestopft, wie soll ich da nur zu einer ausgiebigen Jungfernrunde kommen?


----------



## nolo (3. November 2015)

Übrigens scheint TA auch teurer geworden zu sein.
Weil ich die Finger nicht davon lassen kann, habe ich meine Konfiguration natürlich mal wiederholt und siehe da, es waren gut 140 Euro mehr.
Da hab ich echt nochmal Schwein gehabt, denn das Limit war eh' schon stark überreitzt.
Diese Differenz, besonders aber die erhebliche Nähe zum nächsten Tausender hätte mich dann wirklich abgeschreckt. Es hätten dann die guten Komponenten dran glauben müssen oder es wäre auf den letzten Entscheidungsmetern vielleicht doch noch ein Radon geworden.
So bin ich jetzt ganz happy und kann mir einreden ein Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben.
Das ist doch Balsam für die Seele.


----------



## Jakten (6. November 2015)

Dann bin ja bald nicht mehr der (gefühlt) einzige RAW-Fahrer im Transalp-Stall


----------



## Sook (6. November 2015)

Was heißt hier der einzige RAW-Fahrer? Du hast wohl mein Fully vergessen  

Edit: vielleicht doch der einzige Fahr*er*, ich bin ja eine Fahrer*in *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (6. November 2015)

Dachte das wäre irgendwas
 helles aus der RAL Tabelle.


----------



## fliege1 (7. November 2015)

Ein Glück das ich ein schwarzes habe!
Da brauche ich mir keine Gedanken machen, da bin ich definitiv nicht alleine!


----------



## BjL (7. November 2015)

Mein Enduro kommt auch in schickem schwarz

Das AM meiner Frau in Alu-RAW

Status: in Bearbeitung


----------



## Jakten (7. November 2015)

RAR ist doch bekanntlich das neue schwarz.
(Zitat von einem Fahrrad-Kollegen).

Total krass, bei uns in der Gruppe fahren teilweise 6 verschieden RAW Rahmen rum. Und ich war der Zweite 


Aber leider ist das TA-RAW nicht wirklich RAR. Es wird halt noch gestrahlt, da kommt der RAW Effekt eher rüber wie silber gepulvert oder so.

Aber schön zu sehen, dass das Signature gut angkommt.


----------



## cmrlaguna (7. November 2015)

Ich bekomme auch mal wieder was neues  

Habe mir einen Signature II in der AM Version mit neuem Debonair Dämpfer , 
in Graphit Grau glänzend - 7024 , bestellt.
Da laut Arne bei denen letzte Woche die Grippe zugeschlagen hat , mal sehen wie lange das dauert.


----------



## Jakten (7. November 2015)

Gibt doch wieder ein Fully?


----------



## cmrlaguna (7. November 2015)

Ja , mein Rücken mag leider kein HT mehr.
Ärgerlich , weil das Summit  eine Menge Spaß macht.


----------



## Jakten (7. November 2015)

Oh ... Doof....


----------



## nolo (9. November 2015)

Geilomat der Hobel kann abgeholt werden  
Elenderweise muss ich mich nun noch bis Freitag gedulden, solange werde ich die Spannung noch genießen.

Habt ihr am Fr. zufälligerweise den Film von Trek "Unreal" gesehen?
Sehr korrekt, hat mir richtig gut gefallen, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!


----------



## g4mbler (9. November 2015)

Ich fühle mit dir. Mein Bike wird wohl Di oder Mittwoch verschickt laut Arne, hoffe es klappt die Woche noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nolo (12. November 2015)

Tataaaaa, es ist soweit, ich konnte doch nicht bis Freitag warten.


----------



## nolo (12. November 2015)

Ich bin schwer begeistert, das Rad ist genauso geworden wie ich es mir erhofft und ausgemalt hatte.
Die Farbe ist einfach der Hammer,
die Komponenten und Details überzeugen,
an die langen Hebelweg der XT muss ich mich allerdings noch gewöhnen,
die Schaltung, über die ich besonders lange gegrübelt habe, ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack.
Gerade in Verbindung mit dem Gripshifter ein echter Volltreffer.
Der nächste mir sehr wichtige Punkt "Sitzposition" hat auch gefunzt.
Einfach raufsetzen und wohlfühlen und  aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh....... 

Die monatelange Suche (jetzt schon über ein Jahr), das ewige Vergleichen von Modellen und Komponenten sowie
hier und dort mal eine Probefahrt zu machen, hat sich wirklich gelohnt.
Es ist dadurch zwar teuer geworden, denn ich habe mich sicherlich auch mitreissen lassen und hineingesteigert, aber dafür ist das Ergebnis relativ kompromisslos (für meine Verhältnisse) und das trübt den Spaß weniger.

Jetzt muss ich nur auch mal Fahren und weniger labern.
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch eine schöne Wartezeit.


----------



## g4mbler (13. November 2015)

Sehr schöne Farbe, wünsche dir viel Spass damit .
Meines wurde am Mittwoch verschickt, schaut aber so aus als würde es DHL nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, soll morgen eintrudeln...


----------



## nolo (13. November 2015)

Hoffentlich kannst du am WE schon eine Runde drehen wenn DHL in die Pötte kommt.

Ach ja, das Gewicht liegt bei 13,9kg mit allem drum und dran und Rahmengröße M.


----------



## Chaotixx (13. November 2015)

Sehr, sehr, sehr geile Farbe! Knallt die wirklich so, wie auf den Fotos? 
Hast du eine Liste der Ausstattung?

Pump dir die Kolben der XT ein bisschen weiter raus, dann wird der Hebelweg kürzer. Musst halt immer mal wieder nach pumpen, wenn sich die Beläge abnutzen.
Funktiioniert sehr gut, mache es auch so..


----------



## Mountain77 (13. November 2015)

Man bekommt von der farbe fast Augenkrebs, aber irgendwie ein geiles Gefährt!


----------



## nolo (13. November 2015)

Ja die Farbe knallt wirklich so, Augenflimmern wie bei leucht Orange bekommt man davon aber nicht.
Erstaunlicherweise kommen die Bilder der Realität absolut nahe, selbst dieser leichte Blaustich ist da.
Ich habe mich von den Bildern die Meisenmann gepostet hat verleiten lassen, bei TA die Farbtafeln verglichen und mich dann relativ schnell für dieses Gelb entschieden. Ich finde, dass der Kontrast zum Schwarz den gewissen Reiz ausmacht.
Mit Matsch gibt das ein wunderbares Neon Camouflage, allerdings sieht man natürlich auch jeden Pickel.


----------



## nolo (13. November 2015)

Austattung


----------



## nolo (13. November 2015)

Meinst du mit "Kolben rauspumpen" das Verdrehen der kleinen Kreuzschlitzschrauben nahe der Hebelweiteneinstellung?
Das werde ich ausprobieren, allerdings möchte ich auch Schleifgeräusche vermeiden, vielleicht gibt es einen guten Mittelweg.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g4mbler (14. November 2015)

Heute eingetroffen und gleich mal dreckig gemacht. Das Ambition Team X12 29 fährt sich echt geil. Lenker muss ich noch ausrichten. Hat mir aber schon ein grinsen aufs Gesicht gezaubert. Farbe ist die selbe wie bei @nolo. Im Keller ist das Licht sehr gelb...


----------



## nolo (14. November 2015)

Na dann hat es ja noch zum WE geklappt, sehr schön.

Hast du noch Einzelaufnahmen?

Viel Spaß


----------



## g4mbler (15. November 2015)

Folgen noch, war nur schon dunkel nach dem Zusammenbau.


----------



## Ulf HH (16. November 2015)

Na, da kribbelt es mir schon in den Fingern  Mein Ambition Team X12 kann leider seit Anfang Oktober nicht abgeschlossen werden weil DT Swiss die XM 1501 Laufräder nicht liefern kann. Hoffentlich dauert es nicht mehr so lange ...


----------



## BjL (17. November 2015)

Neue Infos zu unseren Bikes: 

Rahmen sind fertig gepulvert. 
Montage diese Woche
Versand erfolgt Anfang nächster Woche


----------



## nolo (20. November 2015)

Das ist ja nicht mehr lang und Vorfreude ist die beste Freude.

Schönes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nolo (20. November 2015)

Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag halbwegs trocken ist werde ich eine Runde in Harburg drehen, ist dann der erste Ausflug.


----------



## Sook (20. November 2015)

nolo schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag halbwegs trocken ist werde ich eine Runde in Harburg drehen, ist dann der erste Ausflug.


Na dann viel Spaß hinterher beim Putzen, damit es wieder so schön leuchtet 
Ich war letzten Sa dort unterwegs und nach dem 1/3 der Strecke sah es schon so aus


 
Und da war ich erst die "harmloseren" Wege gefahren...


----------



## nolo (20. November 2015)

Ok, dann nehme ich mehr Decken fürs Auto mit


----------



## cmrlaguna (21. November 2015)

Heute gekommen !!
Nachher geht´s ans basteln 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## nolo (21. November 2015)

Dieses Grau gefällt mir auch richtig gut, gerade in glänzend.
Wann meinst du ist alles umgebaut?


----------



## Chaotixx (21. November 2015)

Was ist das für eine Größe? Das Gusset gefällt mir gut.. 
Die Farbe ist interessant. Kannte ich so noch nicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cmrlaguna (21. November 2015)

So , 95 % fertig 
Morgen Früh noch ein wenig Dämpfer einstellen und alles nochmal nachziehen , dann geht´s auf Probefahrt.

Größe ist 20 Zoll und Farbe ist Graphitgrau 7024 glänzend.
Ich finde schwarz und grau macht sich ganz gut. Werde Morgen Bilder vom fertigen Bike machen.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## cmrlaguna (22. November 2015)

Fertig ! 
Der Sattel ist nur vorübergehend weil mein SLR gerade Reklamiert wird.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## nolo (22. November 2015)

Der Aufbau ging ja ziemlich schnell!
Die Farbwahl ist richtig gut, dunkel, dezent aber sehr interessant und der Kontrast zum Schwarz wirkt toll.
Sehr schön.


----------



## cmrlaguna (22. November 2015)

Naja , so ein - zwei Bikes habe ich ja auch schon aufgebaut 

Das meiste konnte ich direkt umbauen und nur eine neue Bremsleitung für vorne war nötig .
Einbauen, anpassen, entlüften und fertig. 
Vorderen Schaltzug etwas kürzen und der hintere passt so. 
Die Maße vom Summitrider sind ziemlich gleich. 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (23. November 2015)

Ist der Transalp Schriftzug mit Klarlack überzogen?


----------



## cmrlaguna (23. November 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Ist der Transalp Schriftzug mit Klarlack überzogen?



Nein. Ist auch gut so. So kann man mal wechseln oder weglassen. 
Bei mir hat der bis jetzt immer gut gehalten. 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## lowersaxonie (26. November 2015)

Moin. Ab heute in der Warteschlange.  Mein Ambition 29 X12 3.0


----------



## nolo (27. November 2015)

Hoffentlich auch in diesem schönen Pink!


----------



## BjL (27. November 2015)

Sie sind da


----------



## nolo (27. November 2015)

Zeigen....


----------



## BjL (27. November 2015)

nolo schrieb:


> Zeigen....



Bin noch am schrauben....

Bilder sind in der Ta. Galerie!


----------



## lowersaxonie (3. Dezember 2015)

Nein natürlich nicht in pink (leider) aber die Jungs sind unglaublich. Heute von arne die email *rad ist fertig * freu


----------



## lowersaxonie (7. Dezember 2015)

Da isses. Jungfräulich..... 1km.

Das pink sieht man auf dem bild nicht so gut....wir vom Schwarz und rot überdeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (7. Dezember 2015)

Leider total verwackelt.. :-(


----------



## lowersaxonie (7. Dezember 2015)

mist falsche datei erwischt


----------



## lowersaxonie (7. Dezember 2015)




----------



## lowersaxonie (7. Dezember 2015)

Besser ? Besser !


----------



## cmrlaguna (7. Dezember 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 442646 Anhang anzeigen 442647



Schön sauber 

Grüße Roland


----------



## nolo (7. Dezember 2015)

Ein schönes Teil aber wo ist das Pink, sehe ich wirklich nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowersaxonie (8. Dezember 2015)

@nolo Ich sach ja...das pink wird ein wenig vom schwarz und rot überdeckt


----------



## lowersaxonie (8. Dezember 2015)

@cmrlaguna  Noch.....ich sag nur "Noch" ...sauber.


----------



## xtinto (22. Dezember 2015)

so jetzt heißt es warten, warten, warten 
Heute habe ich das Summitrider AM bestellt, 2 Fach XT und MT7  in RAL 2002 Blutorange


----------



## cmrlaguna (22. Dezember 2015)

Viel Spaß beim Warten 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## mirama1995 (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ab jetzt gehöre ich auch ins Wartezimmer. 
Habe mir letzte Woche ein Signature AM bestellt, größe XL, komplette XT-Gruppe. Bin gespannt auf die 2x11 Schaltung, fahre zur Zeit noch 3x9. Überhaupt muss ich mich, glaube ich, ganz schön umstellen. Die Geometrien der aktuellen Räder sind doch ganz anders, mein Hobel ist jetzt 8 Jahre alt. 

So jetzt heisst es geduld haben, ein paar Wochen soll es noch dauern. 

Gruss an alle Transalp Fahrer


----------



## xtinto (11. Januar 2016)

Mein Rahmen wird diese Woche gepulvert


----------



## mirama1995 (11. Januar 2016)

Meiner ist angeblich gestern mit dem Container aus Übersee angekommen, da dauert es noch ein paar Tage bis der gepulvert wird.


----------



## TheDeep (16. Februar 2016)

Gestern Abend ein Signature Enduro bestellt - ich hoffe die Laufräder kommen püntklich. Ich freu mich schon sehr auf den Rahmen


----------



## xtinto (17. Februar 2016)

Is da 
Farbe Blutorange
Größe 16"
Gewicht mit Pedale wie auf dem Foto 12,33 Kg


----------



## cmrlaguna (17. Februar 2016)

Schick 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtinto (17. Februar 2016)

In natura sieht die Farbe rötlicher aus und nicht ganz so orangig


----------



## TheDeep (17. Februar 2016)

Das gefällt mir außerordentlich gut! Optisch echt gelungen, hoffe die optik vermittelt den Spaß daran 1:1


----------



## hardtails (18. Februar 2016)

die reverbleitung sieht aber schon ein wenig eigenartig aus


----------



## mirama1995 (18. Februar 2016)

Mein Signature ist auch endlich angekommenWenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, stelle ich heute Abend mal ein paar Bilder ein. . 

Gruß  Frank


----------



## mirama1995 (18. Februar 2016)

So Leute, darf ich vorstellen, mein neuer Wegbegleiter.
Signature in Gelbgrün/Zinkgelb 
21,5" 
XT-Komplett
Gewicht: hab`s noch nicht gewogen, ist aber auch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## nolo (18. Februar 2016)

Zwei tolle Bikes, viel Spaß damit!!! 
Das orange gefällt mir ganz besonders gut.


----------



## xtinto (19. Februar 2016)

@mirama1995 starke Farbkombination  viel Spaß damit.
Meins steht noch ungefahren im Arbeitszimmer. Mal sehen, ob ich am WE die Jungfernfahrt starten kann


----------



## mirama1995 (20. Februar 2016)

Danke xtinto, 
bin bis jetzt auch noch nicht wirklich im Gelände gewesen. Das Wetter ist echt zum heulen, meine Kondition  leider auch
Habe schon erste umbauten vorgenommen, der alte Sattel ist erstmal drauf und einen längeren Vorbau habe ich montiert. Jetzt passt das Sitzgefühl viel besser.


----------



## LntSunber (22. Februar 2016)

Moin Moin von der Waterkant,

seit heute gehöre ich auch zum Club, habe mir ein Summitrider II AM in Lichtgrün RAL 6027 bestellt.

Bin nun, wo das schwierigste Thema geklärt ist - die Farbwahl - hibbelig wie lang nicht mehr

Da ich aus dem Hamburger Umland komme, zwang sich mir ein Probefahrt vor Ort inklusiv Beratung förmlich auf. Wirklich sehr nett und norddeutsch direkt die Jungs, gute Beratung. Nachdem Besuch war ich noch angefixter als ich es vorher schon war und die Farbwahl musst nun gestiegenen eigenen Erwartungen an ein nahezu perfektes Bike gerecht werden.

Soweit erstmal.

Cheers aus dem echten Norden
LntSunber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olnx (23. Februar 2016)

moin, was hast denn für ein rahmendekor genommen, farbe ist schon cool...
hab mein summitrider in olive drab 6022


----------



## mirama1995 (23. Februar 2016)

Willkommen LntSunber, bei mir war die Lieferzeit ca. 6 Wochen. Am schlimmsten waren die letzten Tage. Versand am Donnerstag, Ankunft im Verteilzentrum(ca. 3 km von mir entfernt) am Samstagen 2.50Uhr,  Zustellung wurde für Samstagmittag zugesagt aber nicht eingehalten da war ich dann auch ganz schön hibbelig. Das Bike stand ganz in der nähe und ich konnte nicht ran
Zugestellt wurde dann am darauf folgenden Montag, da war ich natürlich  Arbeiten und musste mich nochmal gedulden bis zum Abend. Aber diese Spannung gehört doch dazu und macht das ganze interessant.  
Viel Spaß beim warten
Gruß Frank


----------



## LntSunber (23. Februar 2016)

@olnx Rahmendekor ist in rot 

@mirama1995 bei dir war die Lieferzeit solang, weil DT Swiss mit den Laufrädern im Lieferrückstand war? Bei mir sind die regulären 25-30 Tage veranschlagt.


----------



## mirama1995 (23. Februar 2016)

Weiß ich nicht so genau, die hatten meinen Rahmen nicht mehr auf Lager. Da kam erst noch eine neue Lieferung aus Fernost, dadurch hat es sich auch etwas verzögert.


----------



## hardtails (23. Februar 2016)

LntSunber schrieb:


> @mirama1995 bei dir war die Lieferzeit solang, weil DT Swiss mit den Laufrädern im Lieferrückstand war? Bei mir sind die regulären 25-30 Tage veranschlagt.




sie haben welche auf lager, daran kann es nicht liegen.
außerdem nächste lieferung angeblich anfang april

ich hab mir gerade einen summitrider in schwarz bestellt, nur den rahmen, muss dann basteln....


----------



## LntSunber (23. Februar 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> sie haben welche auf lager, daran kann es nicht liegen.
> außerdem nächste lieferung angeblich anfang april
> 
> ich hab mir gerade einen summitrider in schwarz bestellt, nur den rahmen, muss dann basteln....



Erstmal Glückwunsch zu Bestellung!

Wenn der Rahmen frisch aus der Fabrik kam, dann dauert sowas schon mal 2,5 bis 3 Wochen allein für die Seereise  und wehe er war an Bord der CSCL Indian Ocean

Edit: Stimmt, für die Komplettbikes hattten/haben sie LRS auf dem Lager. Habe das mit der ausstehenden und ungewissen Lieferung verwechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (23. Februar 2016)

sie haben schon die ganze zeit lrs. aber nur ein sehr begrenzte anzahl 
die sind für komplettbike vorbehalten. 
und bis vor kurzem gab es keinen termin zur nächten lieferung, des gibt es jetzt immerhin.


----------



## xtinto (23. Februar 2016)

LntSunber schrieb:


> - hibbelig wie lang nicht mehr



 ......ich durfte recht lange hibbeln 
Bestellt am 23.12.15 geliefert am 15.02.16
Daumendrück das es bei Dir schneller geht  falls nicht: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## LntSunber (23. Februar 2016)

xtinto schrieb:


> ......ich durfte recht lange hibbeln
> Bestellt am 23.12.15 geliefert am 15.02.16
> Daumendrück das es bei Dir schneller geht  falls nicht: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude



Danke fürs Drücken. Ja die Vorfreude ist schon schön, vorallem wenn sie recht lange weilt. Habe mich letztes Jahr im Juni in das Summitrider verguckt. Trotzdem bei dem herrlichen Wetter (Sonne, Regen, Hagel, Schnee, Wind im Minutentakt) wünscht man sich den das neue Ross schon unterm Hintern zu haben.


----------



## BiNo (24. Februar 2016)

Hallo
Nehme dann hier auch mal Platz...

Gestern bestellt 29er Ambition Team X12 mit der Reba in 18,5"
Schaltung,Bremsen und Antrieb kommt vom alten 26er (siehe Profilbild)
ganzgespanntsei

23.02.16 Bestellt
25.02.16 Versandt


----------



## hardtails (24. Februar 2016)

heute bestätigung erhalten, versand ab montag. gibt schlimmeres...


----------



## xtinto (24. Februar 2016)

Cool da gibt nächste Woche wieder neue Fotos


----------



## hardtails (24. Februar 2016)

Mir fehlen noch Teile für den Aufbau 
Und Erfahrung


----------



## TheDeep (25. Februar 2016)

Soeben die Versandmitteilung erhalten! Sollte dann in den nächsten 1-2 Tagen bei mir eintreffen.


----------



## BiNo (27. Februar 2016)

Paket soeben erhalten aber leider fehlen beide bestellten XKing Mäntel


----------



## TheDeep (27. Februar 2016)

Rahmen, Gabel und Reifen erhalten. Fehlen noch die Laufräder ich hoffe die kommen auch heute noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaumi (28. Februar 2016)

Habe am Freitag nun auch mein neues Hardtail Ambition Team X12 (29er) bei Transalp Bikes abgeholt. Da ich noch gute Laufräder hatte, habe ich den Rahmen in Größe L und diverse Anbauteile (alle in XT) inkl. Rock Shox Reba in schwarz (das ganze Bike wollte ich in schwarz aufbauen) bestellt.

Da das Bike als Tourenbike herhalten soll (das vorhandene Fully von Salsa wird dann als Allmountain- und Trailbike genutzt) habe ich die 2x11 mit vorn 38/28 auf 38/26 umbauen lassen (kleineres Kettenblatt an Transalp Bike geschickt). Schaltperformace funktioniert hervorragend, obwohl Shimano für vorn nur 10 Zähne Unterschied vorschreibt.

Gewicht komplett mit Schlauch Schwalbe light und X-King Racesport in 2,2 11,7 kg. Hier könnte man dann wohl nur noch durch leichte Laufräder und kleine Bremsscheiben einiges einsparen (habe aber viele kg auf den Rippen - daher für mich uninteressant).

Die abgebildeten Taschen sind nicht standartmäßig montiert (hatte Heute nur keine lust auf einen Rucksack).

Fazit: Bin mit dem Bike und dem Herstellersupport bisher sehr zufrieden...


Im Neuzustand:





Die erste Ausfahrt:


----------



## TheDeep (29. Februar 2016)

Laufräder sind heute gekommen. Jetzt fehlen noch ein paar Kleinteile und meine Säge und dann geht es bald los.
Hier schon mal weitestgehend vormontiert mit dem Kram, den ich habe.


----------



## BiNo (1. März 2016)

Halt ohne Reifen


----------



## xtinto (1. März 2016)

TheDeep schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen noch ein paar Kleinteile und meine Säge und dann geht es bald los.
> Anhang anzeigen 468349



und ein bisschen Luft auf den Reifen


----------



## cmrlaguna (1. März 2016)

xtinto schrieb:


> und ein bisschen Luft auf den Reifen


Airless , dass neue Tubeless


----------



## TheDeep (1. März 2016)

Zu meiner Verteidigung, die Schläuche fehlten im Paket  werden aber nachgeliefert


----------



## hardtails (1. März 2016)

Mhm, ich hab alles hier bis auf den Rahmen und die Reifen


----------



## olnx (3. März 2016)

so, schließe mich hier mal an. fahre am 20.3 wieder nach hamburg zu besuch, und bestelle mir dann ein ambition 29er in 20,5" jet black matt, rahmendekor schwarz mit dem gängigen xt krämpel, einer sid gabel und ritchey wcs komponenten ohne lenker, magura mt 6
laufräder lasse ich mir in frankfurt aufbauen, die liegen dann bei 1450 gramm.
was ich schon auf halde habe: ritches wcs 2x os 720mm backsweeo 9° rise5° lenker, pedale xtr pd m 9000, steckachsen ohne schnellspanner von rockshox 15x100 37 gramm und shift up 12x142 34 gramm, sattelklemme ohne schnellspanner tune schraubwürger 9gramm, sattel selle italia slr carbonio flow
reifen nehme ich wohl die rocket ron mit milch


----------



## hardtails (3. März 2016)

Mir fehlen noch immer die Reifen. 
Außerdem die Adapter für die Bremse. 
Kette muss noch angepasst werden und ein anderer Lenker muss auch noch her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtinto (3. März 2016)

Sag mal wie groß bist Du denn? 3m?
Ich könnte nicht mal auf Deinen Sattel gucken


----------



## slrzo (3. März 2016)

Hehe, habe beim runterscrollen auch erst den Sattel und das halbe Bike im Blick gehabt und dachte nur was für ne mega Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## hardtails (3. März 2016)

Tja, die 420mm Reverb steckt die geforderten 120mm im Rahmen. Evtl kommt der noch 1 oder 2cm runter wenn ich mal drauf gesessen bin. Aber mehr sicher nicht. 
Das ist ja auch das große Problem, das Summitrider ist fast das einzige in der Klasse das es noch in einer einigermaßen Erwachsenengröße gibt. Die meisten haben ja nichtmal ein 50er Sattelerohre. Gibt schöne Rahmen, alle unfahrbar für mich....


----------



## klickfisch (4. März 2016)

Bei mir ist auch warten angesagt.
Mein Signature II X12 160mm Enduro ist für KW11 angekündigt.
Leider sind meine gewählten DT Swiss E1900 Laufräder nicht lieferbar - so wie bei allen Shops. Ist allerdings ein DT Swiss Problem, die kommen mit der Lieferung nicht hinterher.

Ich bekommen mein Bike nun Übergangsweise mit einem anderem LRS, damit ich schonmal fahren kann 
Die DT Swiss Räder sollen dann in KW14/15 nachgelierfert werden und ich sende im tauschen meinen Leih-LRS wieder zurück nach Hamburg.

Bin gepsannt


----------



## xtinto (4. März 2016)

klickfisch schrieb:


> Ich bekommen mein Bike nun Übergangsweise mit einem anderem LRS, damit ich schonmal fahren kann
> Die DT Swiss Räder sollen dann in KW14/15 nachgelierfert werden und ich sende im tauschen meinen Leih-LRS wieder zurück nach Hamburg.
> 
> Bin gepsannt



Finde ich einen super Service mit dem Leih-LRS


----------



## BiNo (5. März 2016)

Mal bei Tageslicht und nur Schwarz... 11.4kg










Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (8. März 2016)

So darf ich hier auch mein warten Posten . Heute die Bestell- Bestätigung bekommen es wird ein  Summitrider Rahmen für 27,5. Ral 5012 ca 20 Tage. Die ersten Teile sind bestellt. Wenn ein Aufbaufaden gewünscht wird bitte sagen. 
Jetzt habe ich auch bald ein Steinbock passt zu meinem Sternzeichen  bin gespannt wie es sich fährt. Fahre ja zu Zeit nur Stahl 29er


----------



## Chaotixx (8. März 2016)

Aufbau ist immer gerne gesehen


----------



## xtinto (9. März 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> So darf ich hier auch mein warten Posten . Heute die Bestell- Bestätigung bekommen es wird ein  Summitrider Rahmen für 27,5. Ral 5012 ca 20 Tage



Glückwunsch Maik 
Für welche Rahmengröße hast Du dich nun entschieden? 
Weißt Du schon welche Gabel es nun wird?


----------



## xtinto (9. März 2016)

Doppelt


----------



## gpzmandel (9. März 2016)

xtinto schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Maik
> Für welche Rahmengröße hast Du dich nun entschieden?
> Weißt Du schon welche Gabel es nun wird?


Hi ich habe den 18 Zoll Rahmen genommen. Und es wird eine 160er Gabel 
Schaut mal hier weiter..............http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wenn...findet-ein-aufbau-statt.793342/#post-13648065
Gruß Maik


----------



## olnx (20. März 2016)

olnx schrieb:


> so, schließe mich hier mal an. fahre am 20.3 wieder nach hamburg zu besuch, und bestelle mir dann ein ambition 29er in 20,5" jet black matt, rahmendekor schwarz mit dem gängigen xt krämpel, einer sid gabel und ritchey wcs komponenten ohne lenker, magura mt 6
> laufräder lasse ich mir in frankfurt aufbauen, die liegen dann bei 1450 gramm.
> was ich schon auf halde habe: ritches wcs 2x os 720mm backsweeo 9° rise5° lenker, pedale xtr pd m 9000, steckachsen ohne schnellspanner von rockshox 15x100 37 gramm und shift up 12x142 34 gramm, sattelklemme ohne schnellspanner tune schraubwürger 9gramm, sattel selle italia slr carbonio flow
> reifen nehme ich wohl die rocket ron mit milch


laufräder habe ich jetzt bestellt, werden dann aber nach empfehlung um die 1500g wiegen, teile: ryde trace edge 22, across nineteen ed, sapim laser/d-light. lieferzeit ca. 3 wochen
morgen bin ich in hh und dann wir das bike bestellt.


----------



## TheDeep (24. März 2016)

So.  Ich bin endgültig raus aus dem Wartezimmer. Der Ersatzhinterbau ist geliefert worden.


----------



## olnx (17. April 2016)

kurzer zwischenstand, laufräder sind etwas in verzug da die naben von acros nicht lieferbar waren, sollen aber jetzt in der laufenden woche eintrudeln. ich hoffe dann, das die laufräder ende der woche verschickt werden und das ich vielleicht in kw 17 das ambition bekomme...
ansonsten ist es auch nicht weiter schlimm wenn es sich noch etwas zieht mit dem rad, kann wegen einer bauch op vor 3 wochen eh nicht fahren und muss so erstmal wieder in die gänge kommen-fühle mich im moment wie ein "freitzeitradler" zitat john degenkolb


----------



## looka (25. April 2016)

Moin,
ich setze mich dann auch mal. 

Am Samstag war ich bei den Jungs in Barmstedt und bin das Signature II gefahren. Sehr schönes Bike. Und die Beratung vor Ort ist wirklich erstklassig. 

Heute habe ich dann die Bestellung durchgegeben:
Signature II AM in matt Sandgelb mit tiefschwarzem Hinterbau. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich in vier Wochen nochmal hoch fahren kann, um das Ding abzuholen. (Ich hätte den alten Hobel noch nicht verkaufen sollen...)

Jetzt heißt es: abwarten und Tee trinken. 

Gruß
looka


----------



## cmrlaguna (25. April 2016)

looka schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich setze mich dann auch mal.
> 
> Am Samstag war ich bei den Jungs in Barmstedt und bin das Signature II gefahren. Sehr schönes Bike. Und die Beratung vor Ort ist wirklich erstklassig.
> ...



Glückwunsch  Und viel Spaß beim Warten 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtinto (25. April 2016)

looka schrieb:


> Signature II AM in matt Sandgelb mit tiefschwarzem Hinterbau.



Bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt. Sieht bestimmt scharf aus. Viel Spaß beim warten   . .


----------



## LntSunber (29. April 2016)

So ich melde mich dann auch mal aus dem Wartezimmer mit den Bildern meines inzwischen eingetroffenen Summitriders ab. Bin schwer verliebt


----------



## kommski (30. April 2016)

hübsch


----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (30. April 2016)

Sieht cool aus in dem blau! 
Und auf sandgelb bin ich auch mal gespannt!


----------



## looka (12. Mai 2016)

Das blau ist schick. 

Könnte mal jemand die Maße vom Dekor am unterrohr messen?
Ich würde mir gerne was eigenes zuschneiden.


----------



## Toxic_Lab (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich setz mich auch mal brav auf die Bank zum warten. Geordert hab ich ein Signature II in 18". Allerdings kompletter Selbstaufbau.

Besteht Interesse an einem Aufbauthread?

VG aus München!


----------



## TheDeep (20. Mai 2016)

Ich schau mir sowas auf jeden Fall immer gern an!


----------



## looka (21. Mai 2016)

Erster kurzer Einsatz des Signature. Bin sehr zufrieden mit allem. 
Wenn ich die Decals fertig habe, mach ich ein paar mehr Bilder.


----------



## nolo (21. Mai 2016)

Cool, gefällt mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (23. Mai 2016)

Sehr schön!!


----------



## Pistenbursche (23. Mai 2016)

Toxic_Lab schrieb:


> Besteht Interesse an einem Aufbauthread?
> 
> VG aus München!



Klar doch


----------



## Yeti205 (26. Mai 2016)

ich ziehe hier auch mal für 1,5 Wochen ein.
Dann kann ich meinen Signature Bausatz abholen.


----------



## xtinto (26. Mai 2016)

1,5 Wochen ist doch viel zu kurz. Wo bleibt denn da die Spannung?


----------



## Yeti205 (26. Mai 2016)

Die Spannung kommt beim Aufbau.


----------



## Toxic_Lab (1. Juni 2016)

So... das Signature II ist eingetrudelt. Es hätte 2840g für die 18" Variante sein sollen. Auf die Wage bringt er (mit den Lagerschalen des Steuersatzes) 3120g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (1. Juni 2016)

gepulvert?


----------



## Toxic_Lab (1. Juni 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> gepulvert?



Eloxiert


----------



## Yeti205 (11. Juni 2016)

Bin raus hier, habe meinen Bausatz abgeholt, bei der Perfektion mit der meine "Sonderwünsche" bei der Abholung ausgeführt wurden, würde ich sagen beim nächsten mal kaufe ich ein Komplettbike.
Danke an das Transalp Team.


----------



## Toxic_Lab (22. Juli 2016)

So... ich bin jetzt auch mal raus hier. Aufbau ist schon im Gange. Weiter gehts dann im eigenen Thread...


----------



## Dancelli (20. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

schon lange hier angemeldet, nach dem Rennrad nun auch im MTB-Bereich aktiv.
Viel gelesen und da ich, selbst als MTB-Einsteiger, auf Qualität Wert lege und konkrete Ansprechpartner bei Rückfragen bevorzuge, bei Transalp gelandet.
Außerdem sehen die Bikes einfach saugeil aus. ;-)

Transalp Ambition Team 3.0 26er, noch etwa 20 Tage.


----------



## Dancelli (17. September 2016)

Bin raus hier, heute ist das gute Stück angekommen.
Erste kleine Ausfahrt war herrlich...



Dancelli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> schon lange hier angemeldet, nach dem Rennrad nun auch im MTB-Bereich aktiv.
> Viel gelesen und da ich, selbst als MTB-Einsteiger, auf Qualität Wert lege und konkrete Ansprechpartner bei Rückfragen bevorzuge, bei Transalp gelandet.
> ...


----------



## baddriver82 (9. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
bin schon ne Weile auf der Suche nach einem 29er Hardtail MTB mit X12-Steckachse und habe da das Transalp AMBITION TEAM X12 als Rahmenset für 699€ gefunden. Das kann man sich ja nach belieben konfigurieren. Liefern die das Rahmenset schon vormontiert? Gabelschaft schon gekürzt , Steuersatz eingepresst...
Ich brauche ja nur Gabel und Rahmen. Den Rahmen AMBITION TEAM X12 bekommt man ja nicht einzeln?


----------



## hardtails (9. Oktober 2016)

einzeln
https://transalp-bikes.com/rahmen/2...elstutze/bikes_sattelklemme-ohne_sattelklemme

Steuersatz ist drin
Gabel kein Ahnung, aber auf anfrage werden die den sicher kürzen


----------



## baddriver82 (9. Oktober 2016)

Mit Gabel ist der Rahmen um einiges günstiger. Die Gabel will ich ja selbst kürzen. Hat jemand dort mal nur einen Rahmen mit Gabel bestellt?


----------



## LntSunber (9. Oktober 2016)

Stell deine Frage einfach Arne von Transalp per Email oder Telefon. Der wird dir das sicher schnell und eindeutig beantworten können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roidrage79 (10. Mai 2017)

So,
nehme hier jetzt auch mal Platz und warte auf mein neues Ambition Team.
Super Konzept von Transalp, mit den frei konfigurierbaren Rädern - und das für einen fairen Preis.
Bilder gibts, sobald die Schönheit eintrifft.

gruß
roidrage


----------



## Bodenprober (19. Mai 2017)

Ich schließ mich auch mal an. Es wird ein Signatue AM 4.0 mit Pike und MT5 in RAL3024 glänzend. Bestellt am 03.05 und laut Arne mit 3,5 bis 4 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit. Gibt es nach Bestellung in Bearbeitung noch weitere Benachrichtigungen, z.B. wenn der Rahmen zum Pulvern geht oder erst wenn das Bike versandt wird?

Gruß Christian


----------



## roidrage79 (23. Mai 2017)

So bin hier raus. Danke an Arne für die reibungslose Abwicklung.


----------



## Gracedash (14. Juni 2017)

Du raus ich rein heute Rahmen-Dämpfer-Gabel-Set bestellt. So kostet mich die Pike rct3  wesentlich weniger und ich kann die Ersparnis in bessere Laufraeder stecken, eine super Sache. Signature ral 3007 und 140er Aufbau. Die 160er Wippe gleich mal mitbestellt für eventuelle spätere Umrüstung. Das wird mein erstes fully, mal schauen wie das so läuft mit Dämpfer und Wippe und so wenn ich das richtig verstehe heißt HV High volume was wiederum eine größere luftkammer und somit sensibleres ansprechen beinhaltet. bin mal gespannt wie es sich fährt denn eine testfahrt ging bei mir nicht. Meine Freundin hat sich gerade ein Rose root Miller gekauft und bei der Gelegenheit habe ich gleich mal das granite chief testen können. Denn es war entweder das oder transalp. hat zufällig jemand ein Foto parat mit dunklem rot?


----------



## Bodenprober (17. Juni 2017)

Ich kann mich seit gestern durch Lieferung dieser Schönheit auch abmelden:






Bei Sonnenschein ist es für die Handykamera leider unmöglich die Farbe korrekt darzustellen. Bei bewölktem Himmel stehen die Chancen schon besser:






Jetzt ist erstmal ausgiebiges Radeln angesagt. In diesem Sinne eine allzeit gute Fahrt, insbesondere an die Co-Transalp-Treiber.


----------



## hardtails (17. Juni 2017)

die Farbnummer muss ich mir merken wenn mein ross mal eine neue Oberfläche braucht


----------



## Gracedash (19. Juli 2017)

so, auch ich kann mich aus dem wartezimmer verabschieden denn mein signature 2 in ral3007 schwarzrot ist nach langem warten endlich angekommen. die farbe ist allerdings nicht ganz so wie ich mir das vorstellte aber naja, trotzdem gut und schön anzusehen, mal was anderes.. werds erstmal so lassen denn umspritzen geht ja immer. die decals des dämpfers werde ich auch entfernen


----------



## suffbuggel (4. Dezember 2017)

Hat wer eine Info wann man wieder mit Antworten zu Anfragen zwecks Lieferterminen rechnen kann?!
Irgendwie kommt man telefonisch nicht durch und Mailanfragen werden aktuell ebenso nicht beantwortet.


----------



## cmrlaguna (4. Dezember 2017)

Auf der HP steht ab Dienstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suffbuggel (4. Dezember 2017)

Wohl gerade geändert worden...Danke!


----------



## suffbuggel (5. Dezember 2017)

Aktuell ist telefonisch noch immer kein durchkommen! Hoffe doch das ich bald mal an meinen Liefertermin komme da ich seit knapp 8 Wochen auf mein Rad warte...


----------



## beat82 (25. Dezember 2017)

Also bei mir lief alles super! Keine 8 Tage hat es bei mir mit der Lieferung gedauert. 
Extrawünsche wie eine Kettenführung waren zu einem sehr fairen Preis problemlos machbar, die Acros A-Flat Pedale gab es mit dazu und auch die Versandkosten sind im Preis inklusive gewesen! 

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk durfte heute die erste Testfahrt mit 55 Km in 4 Stunden abschrubben. Das Summitrider Enduro fährt sich wirklich stimmig und smooth im gesamten. Mein bisher bestes Hardtail in 20 Jahren biken: bodenständig, solide, spurtreu.

Die Magura Bremshebel sind für meine kleinen Hände aber etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und die Leitungen sind unter dem Oberrohr verlegt, was das tragen etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig macht. 

Ride On!


----------



## JvTV (17. Juli 2018)

Moin, ich habe mich auch für ein Transalp entschieden. Es wird ein Summitrider in der Enduro Ausstattung. Ich schicke Bilder sobald mein Bike da ist. Ich kann´s kaum abwarten.


----------



## g4mbler (4. August 2020)

Wollte den Thread mal wieder hochholen, falls der ein oder andere auf sein Transalp Bike wartet .

Ich bin nach fast 5 Jahren aufjedenfall noch super zufrieden mit meinem  29ER Hardtail MTB Ambition X12. Spiele aber aktuell mit dem gedanken die Sattelstütze gegen was abenkbares zu tauschen.


----------



## Shonzo (14. März 2021)

Ich hab nun nach 12 Jahren Canyon Nerve XC ein Signature III bestellt. Zumindest ein 3/4 Rad.

Schwarz eloxiert, silberne Decals, 140mm, Pike, Monarch, MT Trail Sport HC1 mit 203/180, E1900 XD mit Mountain und Cross King und BikeYoke Divine.

GX Eagle 2021 mit 10-52, SQlab 30X, Ergon GA3 Griffe, Leveline AM Vorbau, Exustar PM-827 Pedale und Ergon SM Sport Sattel hab ich zuhause liegen.

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chost (14. März 2021)

Shonzo schrieb:


> Ich hab nun nach 12 Jahren Canyon Nerve XC ein Signature III bestellt. Zumindest ein 3/4 Rad.
> 
> Schwarz eloxiert, silberne Decals, 140mm, Pike, Monarch, MT Trail Sport HC1 mit 203/180, E1900 XD mit Mountain und Cross King und BikeYoke Divine.
> 
> ...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Viel Spaß mit dem Rad 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Shonzo (3. Mai 2021)

08.03. Auftragsbestätigung, 03.05. Lieferung. Das ist aktuell gar keine schlechte Leistung. Wobei DHL davon ne Woche gebraucht hat.

Optisch besser als auf den Bildern der Herstellerseite. Qualität super. Sogar das Schaltauge war kerzengerade. Conti Reifen auf DT Felgen sofort dicht. Der CK sogar ohne Milch.

Wie gewünscht durft ich fast alles selbst montieren. Gabel, Dämpfer und Steuersatz waren vormontiert. Gab nichts zu beanstanden.

Muss morgen noch Bremsleitungen kürzen und alles einstellen, dann ne schöne Tour mit Pics wenns Wetter passt.


----------

